# show us ya tongue pics!!!!!



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

As it says on the tin lol! Show us ya piccis!!   :thumbup:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

lol our Willow does that every time we point a camera at her


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Blimey now your asking not the most flattering of pics but here we go 

Louie


& Simba many moooooooooooooooooooons ago


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just got a single tongue pic for some reason but here it is


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Just got a single tongue pic for some reason but here it is


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I love her pink paddas


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

here u are its the only one iv got not got any of lynx xx


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

i love this one


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww all great!!

no one else???????????????


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Willow in classic camera pose


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Some of the previous pics are very funny  A modest amount showing, but looking dopey nonetheless...

#


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Gskinner ~ my what a beauty  :001_wub:

Here's a few of my lot 

Rilly as a baby ~









Chaz ~



























Itty ~










Tinks ~










:lol:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you, he's as dopey as he looks.

Those are *really* beautiful photos & kits... particularly like the bottom one of Chaz!

Half wishing I didn't usually delete 'tongue out' pictures now.. typical, find a use for something immediately you've thrown it away


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww keep em coming great pics!!


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Fabulous pics. I never seem to get nice ones like that. What cameras are you all using?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MaryA said:


> Fabulous pics. I never seem to get nice ones like that. What cameras are you all using?


just got a nice one, can take pics right away without having to wait 15seconds like my previous pile of poo camera!
a fujifilm jx530, was £200, now £99 in argos, took my broke one back & had avoucher to so only spent £30 lol


----------



## ehasler (Nov 1, 2010)

Some great photos here! Here's one of River having a big yawn - check out the curl on that tongue!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

These are great! I will have a look!

Hahahaha Aurelia those pics of Chaz made me laugh so much! The first and third ones especially!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

brillient pics keep em coming! :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

A very undignified pic of Meeko :thumbup:


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Love this thread  Great photos. Here is my contribution...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What a cute thread 

Here's my contributions...

Lucky with yoghurt on his nose by Niseag, on Flickr

Before he had his last teeth removed

teefies by Niseag, on Flickr


Image0082 by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucky and his toy by Niseag, on Flickr


Rigsy by Niseag, on Flickr


Rigsy by Niseag, on Flickr


Rigsy drinking by Niseag, on Flickr


Rigsy by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Loving it - give me a bit of time, just uploading some to photobucket then will post them here


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great pictures!
I did have some brilliant ones of Charlie, but I can't find them


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

OK, sorted at last

Buster first










Douglas










Darius and sister Dream










Belle & Heidi










Bomber




























Jack



















and Murphy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lambchop Deck The Halls


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

excellent pics everyone!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

My gorgeous little princess Tiffany


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

Nala trying out her lion impresion.


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

here's charlie, was taaken about 6 months before he left us  RIP little guy


----------



## kathrynhhhhh (Mar 26, 2009)

Loving everyone's photos - so cute especially the little kittens. Here is Leo snapped mid-yawn....:arf:


----------

